
Junkyard Jumbotron - lolizbak
http://jumbotron.media.mit.edu/
======
RiderOfGiraffes
Again:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2332001> (since deleted)

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2324245>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2321408> <\- This one has lots of
comments.

~~~
lolizbak
Sorry, missed it. Thx!

------
lolizbak
Wow.

